# Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm



## bms15606 (14. Okt. 2012)

Nachdem wir beim letzten TT in Grabow viele nette Teichianer kennengelernt haben, wollen wir uns nun endlich auch mal offizell vorstellen. 

Angefangen hat alles mit dem Bau eines Gartenteich (8 kbm) mit Goldfischen und __ Shubunkin. Als der erste Koi einzog, begann die Spirale sich zu drehen. Die vorhandene Filtertechnik stieß bald an Ihre Grenzen (Druckfilter 20.000 Liter). Ein neuer größerer Filter musste her und wir entschieden uns erneut für einen Druckfilter (50.000 Liter). Aber wie das so ist, wenn man erst einmal mit Kois angefangen hat kommt man nicht mehr los. Weitere Kois wurden gekauft.  Doch irgendwann muss man sich entscheiden. So wurde die Idee für einen größeren Teich immer konkreter. Fast zwei Jahre haben wir uns hier im Forum belesen und immer wieder inspirieren lassen. Am 17.12.2009 war es soweit und der Teichbau begann. Nach einem Jahr Bauzeit hatten wir es endlich geschafft. Bilder findet Ihr in unserem Useralbum. 

Ein herzliches Dankeschön geht an unsere Helfer, die uns immer wieder tatkräftig unterstützt haben.


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm*

moin Kirsten & Jens,
habe mir gerade Euer Album angeschaut...
mir wurde beim Anschauen des Teichbaus schon ganz schwindlig,
was für ein Kraftakt, Respekt!!!!
Wann ist denn das TT bei Euch? So eine Anlage muß man mal life gesehen haben
Einen schönen Sonntag wünsche ich noch


----------



## bms15606 (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm*

Hallo Eva-Maria,
ja Du hast recht, es war schon anstrengend, aber es hat sich gelohnt. Wir sind zufrieden. 

Zum Thema TT - wir können ja erst einmal klein anfangen. Ihr wolltet doch schon lange mal auf unsere schöne Insel kommen .


----------



## Mathias2508 (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm*

Moin ihr 2 Rüganer ,
da kann ich mich Eva nur anschliessen,echt großartig was ihr da gebaut habt.
Wenn ich Heike die Bilder von eurem Teich zeige,kann ich wohl schonmal mein Grabgerät schärfen.


----------



## bms15606 (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm*

Hallo Mathias
Na ich denke mal das da grössere Geräte sehr hilfreich wären. schon das feintuning hat uns einige kbm erdbewegung eingebracht.


----------



## Thundergirl (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm*

Hallo Ihr zwei,

sieht echt gut aus euer Koiteich. Besonders der Wasserfall gefällt mir. Hammer.

Wer braucht schon einen Bagger zum Koiteich bauen. Spaten reicht doch völlig aus. Selbst ist die Frau, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Mathias2508 (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm*

Hallo Kirsten und Jens,
größere Gerätschaften sind bei dieser Größenordnung sicherlich von Vorteil .

Wieviele Schichten GFK habt ihr denn aufgetragen?

@Nicole,wann kommst du vorbei?


----------



## axel (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm*

Hallo Kirstin und Jens

Das ist ja ne richtige Wohlfühloase für Euch und Eure Kois geworten 
Schöne Teichbaudoku habt Ihr da im Album 
Nach der ganzen Arbeit könnt Ihr nun Genießen 

lg
axel


----------



## bms15606 (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm*

Hallo Nicole 
natürlich könnte man auch ohne Bagger einen Teich bauen aber wir wohnen auf dem Töpferberg( Lehm ohne ende) und unser Fische sollten auch nich zu lange in die IH. Der Wasserfall hat uns auch einiges abverlangt was Planung und ausführung betrifft . Das sollten wir glaube ich noch mal gesondert dokumentieren.


----------



## bms15606 (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm*

Hallo Mathias 
Gfk wurde in 2 lagen aufgetragen und mit Topcoat versiegelt. Ist bei der massiven Bauweise die wir gewählt haben auch vollkommen ausreichend. insgesammt wurden ca 400 Betonschalsteine und ca 12cbm Beton und diverse Bewehrung verarbeitet.


----------



## bms15606 (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm*

Hallo Axel 
Danke für die nette Antwort. Genau das war unser Ziel Entspannung sofort zu Hause da wir beruflich ziemlich eingespannt sind und nicht viel Zeit für Urlaub da ist. Aber ganz besonders auch für die Kois ein idealer Zustand.


----------



## Mathias2508 (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm*

Hallo ihr 2 Rüganer,
danke für die Info,mit der GFK-Bauweise bei euch.
So massiv werd ich das ganze bei mir wohl nicht machen.


----------



## Bambus Mami (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm*

Hallo, Ihr 2,

Ich bin gerade zufällig über Eueren Thread gestolpert!
Chapeau! 
Euere Anlage schaut irre aus!
Da habt Ihr ja wirklich was ganz Tolles gebaut!
Ich wünsche Euch viel Freude mit diesem wunderschönen Koiteich!!!!!

Grüße aus dem Allgäu nach Rügen!

Kristin


----------



## bms15606 (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm*

Hallo Mathias

Ja ich muss zugeben das ich da auch ganz schön Übertreiben Kann.
Mann kann auch komplett auf die Betongeschichte verzichten sollte dann aber das GFK 3lagig verlegen.
Habe auch schon mal im Netz etwas Ähnliches gesehen.
http://www.teichbilderbuch.de
weis blos nicht mehr welcher Teich


----------



## bms15606 (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm*

Hallo Kristin danke für ddas Lob 
Was tut man nicht alles für die "kleinen" Racker


----------



## bms15606 (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm*

Ja Kristin nun hab ich mal in deinem Useralbum geschaut. 
Das ist ja auch echt toll 
Vor allem die aussicht ist ja super von der Anlage mal nicht zu schweigen.
echt toll


----------



## Mathias2508 (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm*

Moin ihr 2,
nicht schlecht der Link.Und wann kommt eure nächste Erweiterung?


----------



## bms15606 (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm*

Tja Mathias das sieht leider Platztechnisch sehr schlecht aus
Nächstes projekt ist dann ein Miniteich auf der terasse
Hab da ne alte Holzbottichwaschmaschine als Basis vorgesehen


----------



## Mathias2508 (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 8 kbm auf 34 kbm*

Moin ihr 2,
nach oben geht doch auch 


> Nächstes projekt ist dann ein Miniteich auf der terasse


Der wird auf eurer Terasse bestimmt gut wirken.


----------

